# Crocodile Hunter



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Does anyone know which version/year this LGB 2040 crocodile is?
I have looked on http://www.gbdb.info which states there were 7 different versions but this one does not appear to be there. It seems close to version 1 from 1978 but has black eccentric drive and red insulators instead of brown ones. It came in a red box with no picture on the top.

Details:
Black grab irons
Red insulators
Single bar photographs
Non blocked side windows
Metal side rods
Black eccentric drive
Non gold headlight rings










Andrew


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

Versions 2 & 3 seem to be absent from gbdb, so it's probably one of those.

Cheers,
Peter.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew

That is very similar to mine, which I bought in the early 1980s. The only difference between mine and your description is that mine has a flat piece of metal as the slider on the top of the pantograph.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Peter, I was thinking the same. It is a fairly early one but not version 1.
Chuck, yours is probably version 3 with the double flat pantograph contact bar. 
All considered I think that solves the mystery because in the link below is an unusual one, same as yours Chuck but with blocked/white side windows so described as version 3+. 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=661&mode=search&l=english
My one must be version 2 then. Very early 80s perhaps.

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

That sure looks like mine. I started buying LGB in 1980 and the Croc was an early purchase. But can't be sure of the exact year. 


I'm now keeping better records, but not then.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Chuck, going by what you wrote previously. Yours has no blocked/white side windows? 

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I now know what you mean by blocked side window. Frosted, opaque? 

Here is a picture of my Croc and yes the side widow is blocked.










Chuck


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

I tried looking up the 2040 Krok versions in my LGB Kompendium. The description of a 2040-2 seems to fit. But the 2040-1 is the only one with brown isolators. The only photo I found was the cover of the Winter 1978 Depesche. The pantos on that Krok were the style in your photo but red.


Jan


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Jan. Seems like it is version 2. Do you know what year version 2 was made?

Chuck your croc is like the one in the link above. Going by the description in the link it is unusual for a version 3 because of the white opaque side window therefore given a version of 3+ on that site. It must be a transition version between 3 and 4. 
Here are some more images from where that one came from. 'Rare' apparently...
http://www.shourtline.swl4.com/LGB_2040_Rhb_Ge_6_6_Rhaetian_Brown_Crocodile_w_black_railing.html

Version 3, I suspect is the same but without white opaque side windows. Mine probably being version 2 because of the single bar pantographs.

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Andrew, mine is not in a like new condition. It has been well loved and run a lot.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Chuck, they were made to run and enjoy. 
The one I recently bought has been used with just a few minute chips in the blind driver. After a thorough cleansing to remove the layer of stubborn dust and nicotine it is perfect cosmetically. 
Amazing how well LGB items stand the test of time of 35 years or so if not treated roughly. 

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, they were built to last. I haven't had any problems with the early LGB equipment. Only minor ones with later.

Chuck


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the build year would be 1978.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/appleyankee/LGB/image.jpeg

Jan


----------

